# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  20 женских штучек, или Что сводит мужчин с ума

## Irina

*20 женских штучек, или Что сводит мужчин с ума*
_
Хотите верьте, хотите нет – а мужчинам легко вскружить голову путем совсем несложных мелких женских штучек. Причем сами того не осознавая, женщины не ставя перед собой такой цели, очаровывают своих спутников жизни абсолютно неосознанно. Каждый день, или несколько раз на день в своей повседневной жизни мы повторяем время от времени некоторые вещи, которые запоминаются нашим возлюбленным. И в последствии ассоциируются у них с нами. 


Американский журнал «Аскмен» (в переводе «Спроси у мужчины») провел опрос мужского населения, какие мелочи привлекают их в девушках особенно сильно. Несомненно, Вы почерпнете для себя много интересного из этих мнений. И, как знать, возможно даже пересмотрите свое поведение…_ 

1. «Саманта всегда наносит блеск на губы перед тем, как мы занимаемся сексом. Просто у нее такая привычка, но она сводит меня с ума. Ее губы такие соблазнительные!», - признался 24-летний Патрик.

2. «Мне нравится, что женщины носят все в своих крошечных сумочках. Там находится абсолютно все, что только может понадобиться. Но как только возникает надобность что-то найти, вываливается все содержимое, поскольку другого способа что-либо найти не существует. Но выглядит это очень мило», - утверждает 26-летний Зак.

3. «Раньше в моей квартире был такой беспорядок. Складывалось такое впечатление, будто бы ее только что ограбили со взломом. Причем искали деньги и драгоценности очень тщательно и долго не могли найти. У меня никак руки не доходили навести порядок. Но вот однажды моя возлюбленная пришла ко мне в гости и… спустя 6 часов квартира просто преобразилась до неузнаваемости. Она имела настолько безукоризненно чистый вид, что девушка сразила меня таким своим поступком наповал. Вот уже 4 годы мы счастливо живем с ней браке», - поделился своей радостью 30-летний Чейз.

4. «Я бы никогда не признался в этом своим друзьям, но мне безумно нравится, когда девушка звонит просто так (или придумывает незначительные причины), чтобы просто узнать, как я там. Это свидетельствует о том, что ей не все равно», - вот мнение 21-летнего Рональдо.

5. «Мои руки шероховаты и мозолисты. А вот у моей девушки они такие мягкие. Наверное, это потому что она выливает на них пол тюбика крема. И хочется всегда держать ее за руку и не отпускать», - рассказывает 29-летний пит.

6. «Однажды, когда мы вечером смотрели фильм, Меган узрела настоящую мышь. Следующее, что я увидел, - она стояла на краю дивана и громко кричала. Я, как и полагается, споймал мышь и обезвредил причину ее истерики. Должен признаться, это помогло мне почувствовать себя настоящим мужчиной!», - признается 31-летний Майк.

7. «Она может не задумываясь потратить 20 долларов на какой-нибудь шампунь или кондиционер. Но эта покупка себя оправдает, ведь еще долго я буду наслаждаться ароматом ее волос. Меня он сводит с ума», - говорит 25-летний Саймон.

8. «У Кейт такие обалденно мягкие простыни, что после того, как я несколько лет подряд засыпал в колледже на жестких покрывалах, я каждый раз с трудом и сожалением покидаю ее постель», - Стив, 29 лет.

9. «Как и большинство женщин, моя Кэти стеснялась, когда я видел ее в домашней обстановке. Одно дело, когда она прихорашивалась, наносила макияж, одевала красивые наряди и делала прическу. И совсем другое – когда была в домашнем халатике, без макияжа, с волосами, собранными сзади. Должен Вам сказать, что во втором варианте она мне нравилась больше! Да, да, она была в очках, а не в линзах (на люди она никогда не позволяла себе выходить в очках), и именно такой я ее полюбил!», - говорит 33-летний Гари.
10. «Моментом, когда я осознал, что люблю ее, стало предыдушее Рождество. Вы представляете, она собственными руками сделала открытки для всех наших друзей и подписала лично каждому, причем поздравления не повторяли друг друга. Я не знаю ни одного человека, который бы потратил на это столько времени», - Рон, 23.

11. «Я обожаю наблюдать за Грейс, как она играется с чужими детьми, какие рожицы она корчит и как смеется вместе с ними. В такие моменты я понимаю, что она будет прекрасной матерью», - говорит 27-летний Ноа.

12. «У меня нет ни малейшего представления, почему Дороти так любит одевать мои вещи. Но всякий раз, как она у меня остается, она надевает мои боксерские шорты на следующее утро. Она одевает даже мою старую университетскую футболку. В ней я выгляжу настоящим мужланом, но ей она безумно идет, даже не знаю, чем это объяснить…но меня это очень возбуждает!», - сознается 27-летний Кент.

13. «Я восхищаюсь, как моя прелесть делает педикюр. Она принимает такую интересную позу и принимается медленно один за другим красить каждый ноготь. В этом я угадываю какой-то особый женский ритуал», - Омар, 30 лет.

14. «Иногда мне надоедает то, что она всякий раз, когда мы выбираемся в клуб, дает мне свои ключи и удостоверение. Но с другой стороны, приятно осознавать, что она мне доверяет», - Фред, 24 года.

15. «Многие мужчины на самом деле придают большое значение обстановке. И я, несомненно, причисляю себя к таким мужчинам. Моя любимая любит украшать помещение ароматическими свечами, таким образом, создается такая чарующая атмосфера. А я любитель романтики, что тут скрывать», - признается 22-летний Дэвид.

16. «Если мы расходимся во мнениях по какому-то вопросу, как например, что смотреть по телевизору, она делает такую недовольную гримасу и так премило дует губы, что хочется мгновенно ее расцеловать и разрешить все, что ей хочется», - вот таким нехитрым способом привлекла к себе девушка 23-летнего Бэна.

17. «Ничто не делает женщину более сексуальной, чем высокие шпильки. Но моя малышка когда приходит домой после целого дня, проведенного на ногах, потом их не чует. Я просто изумляюсь, сколько приходится переживать женщинам, чтобы нам нравится!», - поражается 35-летний Майлс.

18. «Когда бы я не заглянул в гости к моей любимой (пускай даже без предупреждения), холодильник у нее битком набит. Приятно, что она всегда заботиться о том, чтобы нам было что есть!», - говорит 25-летний Кэвин.

19. «Однажды, я подслушал, как она всхлыпывала при просмотре «Шоу Опры». Я, конечно, над ней подшучивал потом, но на самом деле это так мило, что девушки могут становиться такими эмоциональными. Мы, парни себе такого никогда не позволяем», - рассказывает 20-летний Аарон.

20. «Каждый день перед тем как я выхожу на работу, она поправляет мне галстук и смотрит как на мне сидит пиджак. Не то чтобы я сам не мог позаботиться о своем опрятном виде, просто приятно, что она обращает свое внимание на такие мелочи. Я думаю, большинство девушек не подозревают, какое удовольствие приносит нам, когда они обращают на такие мелочи, связанные с нами», - утверждает 31-летний Гари.

Конечно же, если человек не испытывает никаких чувств к другому, то вряд ли все из вышеперечисленного будет его настолько привлекать. Речь идет об отношениях любящих друг друга людей. А это ведь уже совсем другая история…

----------

